# portupgrade question



## time4e (Dec 3, 2012)

I have updated all of my ports by using portsnap fetch/update, I now want to install all of the updates when using "portupgrade -a" I still get prompted to select package options between each upgrade, is there a portupgrade switch that I could use that would just install all updates without any prompts?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 3, 2012)

From portupgrade(1)():


> --batch
> Run an upgrading process in a batch mode (with BATCH=yes).  This will only process ports in a 100% automated way, without requiring any user interaction.  Options dialogs will not be presented.  Also see -c and -C.  See ports(7) for more details.





> -c OR --config
> Run ``make config-conditional'' before everything for all tasks.



config-conditional means: Skip the ports which have already had their OPTIONS configured.

Although not recommended, you also might be interested in:


> -k  OR --keep-going
> Force the upgrade of a package even if some of the requisite packages have failed to upgrade in advance.


----------



## time4e (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response. The --batch switch has automated the updates; but it does not seem to know enough to run "*make deinstall*" and "*make reinstall*" during the update process, most packages are skipped because of this. Would â€œ*portupgrade -a -R --batch*â€  automate "*make deinstall*" and "*make reinstall*" during the upgrade process? I use my box primarily as a home server  with Apache, sql, php5, tomcat, subsonic, gallery3 etc. I am just looking for a way to automate the upgrade of all installed ports and dependencies for my system with the least risk of compatibility problems. Using Debian I would run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade; is their a similar process in FreeBSD? or am I better of upgrading each port one at a time?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2012)

I would suggest not automating the updates from ports. Sometimes ports need to be updated in a specific order and the build script will botch things up.

If you want to automate it I suggest setting up your own package repository and use that to update the server.


----------

